# E-book readers: E-ink or LCD?



## Black Dragon (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm thinking of purchasing an e-book reader, and the big question that I keep returning to is this: for a comfortable reading experience, should I go with e-ink or an LCD display?

I have a history of dry eyes, and want to go with whatever is most comfortable for prolonged periods of reading.

Do you have any advice?


----------



## Devor (Dec 1, 2011)

Black Dragon said:


> I have a history of dry eyes, and want to go with whatever is most comfortable for prolonged periods of reading.



I have a Kindle, it really is just like reading a book when it comes to eye-strain.  But I'm looking at getting my wife the Kindle Fire so she can have more options on the go (she works at a college and has wifi everywhere).  I wouldn't get an LCD device if all it did was let you read books because it is more straining on the eyes.  They're optimized more for video and full-color magazines.


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 1, 2011)

E-ink definitely.  It is the same as reading a paper book.  An LCD screen is like reading off of a computer.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree with the above. I love my Kindle with e-ink display. I am giving the Kindle Fire as gifts, but those are for people who will use them to some degree for reading, but are also interested in watching movies and other activities. If the primary purpose is to be an eReader, I endorse the e-ink displays. They are great.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 1, 2011)

I can't give good advice because I used to read everything on my Kindle (2nd gen), which was just fine, and then it died and now I read everything on my phone, which is just fine (I'm pretty much immune to eyestrain).


----------



## Shadoe (Dec 1, 2011)

E-ink, no question. I can feel the difference when I swap between readers.

And, of course, the e-ink Kindle uses less electric than the backlit. I recharge every few weeks, longer if I don't have the wifi on.


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't own an E-reader, but I have been impressed with the ink-on-screen displays. They do look very easy on the eyes, though I can't claim to have used one for an extended period.


----------



## Ravana (Dec 3, 2011)

Paper. 

Failing that: e-ink. No question. Keep in mind that LCD displays are backlit (well, nearly all of them are, at least: a few use reflected ambient light), and most use fluorescents (that's a general statement: don't know about e-readers; I'm not actually sure you can make a CCFL small enough for an e-reader, so they may all be LED lit).

One caution: a quick comparison of e-reader features indicates that Kindle is the only one that does _not_ support the .epub format, though it's been speculated this may change soon (and there are conversion programs available in any event). If this is an issue for you, though, might want to check to see if this has changed, or when it's expected to.


----------



## Kelise (Dec 3, 2011)

This thread makes me want an eReader now. I have an iPad which I adore as I travel a bit, and no longer have to take a laptop with me. It has close to 700 ePubs on it, as well as a heap of my writing, apps and so on. If I'm reading I can also check my email or twitter or here (using the forum runner app) and can google anything a book has sparked me to think about.

But if reading really is so much easier on e-ink...

I just have to keep telling myself that it's good that I can travel with only one and that I only really use my iPad so much because it can do so many things... but still. Grah. The wanting!

I had a sony pocket reader a while ago, but it had such a delay in turning pages, and kinda blinked as the page turned. It was too distracting and annoying and simply _slow_, so I sold it and went back to my iPad. That was two or more years ago, maybe they're better now...


----------



## Shadoe (Dec 3, 2011)

I've got a bunch of epub files I've converted and read them on Kindle. I don't think there's much of anything I can't get on my Kindle. Well, I have copied spreadsheets and PowerPoint files to it and it ignores them, but I can forgive that.

I have my iPod Touch I use primarily for music and showing off pictures of my grandchildren. I have a few books on there to keep me occupied when I'm out waiting somewhere and need to keep from getting bored. But reading is mainly on the Kindle.


----------

